# ................................................



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

.................................................


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

pmd about the lung fish


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics are now up.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Lungfish is on hold. The rest are still up for sale.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Whats the aggression levels like on the JD pair when they start laying eggs?


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

my understanding is huge... prity much the end of days for other fish... that pair would do great on their own... that is a great pair how ever


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The female has never bothered any fish. The male seems to only go after fish that are bigger then him, it's always been the power struggle between him and my oscar, nothing major has ever happened. I call it the cold war of fish,lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for the rest of the fish. The jack's are really nice and the catfish is really fat. The pleco is just a pleco, but a nice one at that.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

How big a tank would the pair need? I have a 55gal that came with a piranha that I have to rehome, and what I thought was a 90gal but its not.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody wants the rest of the fish? Then I guess I'll post them up with the tank set-up and a combo thing.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

these are great fish.... just give it some more time... you will get buyers... if i had more room... i would for sure take those JDs


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I would take the JDs as well but I think i might run into problems trying to rehome a big one eyed piranha


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Take him to your lfs, they would take him in.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea I think that's what Im going to do. He's pretty stressed out... hasnt eaten anything since Friday. Poor guy, imagine being a fish with one eye...


----------



## mharcelo21 (Jun 6, 2010)

im gonna buy your catfish.,give me your number


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you......


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump catfish is still around. Pick-up only plz...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

PLZ, everyone it is pick-up only! Don't pm me if you can't come pick-up yourself!,thanks.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The person who wanted the lungfish did not show nor did I hear from them. SO he is back up for sale along with the rest of the fish. I want these fish gone, don't make me feed them to me electric eel,lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for da fish.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures of the catfish are up now. He is really nice, got him from king-el. I would keep him but he does not fit in anymore. Lungfish is now pending and all the rest are still available for pick-up now.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

dude you want some advice ?? pm me ...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Lungfish is now sold.

BUMP for the rest a the fish. If you want to tak more than 1 set of fish a deal can be worked out.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> dude you want some advice ?? pm me ...


Always there to lend a helping hand eh? 

Snow, call me about the JD's, i am interested 778 828 8821


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Not really when I pm'd him he said he never mind about it, lol.

Yes I'll give you a call later tonight, I'm off to work now.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

AWW said:


> Always there to lend a helping hand eh?
> 
> ya but then i changed my mind ..


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya but then i changed my mind ..


would i expect anything less?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

All fish are still here. I can give a good deal if you but more then one set of fish.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for the fish!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You live near a skytrn STN?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Take all fish for only $50!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump now, all for only $25! Come one this is a great deal! I'd like them gone by this weekend b/c then I'll have to move them all into a 15g tank.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

dude i asked for price updates...?

Ill take em... come by sunday? Call me.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

oh shoot ya I forgot sorry. pm'd you.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

......All sold........


----------

